

OKCupid for Gadgets: asks you what you like and matches you with a gadget - JumpUpAround
http://wizit.tips

======
karin_levin
+1.

I tried the hair straightener quiz and all I need to do now is hint to my
partner which one I got.

They should make a quiz for gifts that way I will get better gifts in future!

------
decisionwizard
Fun I gave it a go for cameras and it matched me with the camera I just got
for xmas :-)

